# Spanoulis



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Vassilis Spanoulis is reportedly going to houston and he will sign a 3 year 6 million contract,that was reported just 5 minutes ago here in Greece,congrats guys u're getting the best combo guard in Europe


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Finally. :biggrin: 

This must mean Sura isn't coming back.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Sweet, thx for the news. I would try to dig that up too. 
We are getting better.
It looks like we are splitting the MLE now.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Lets have another number guessing contest. V-Span wears #11, same as Mr. Yao. 
Would he wear #12? actually, I would love to see him wearing #7. lol.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey look what I found.
Translation needed.
http://www.sport24.gr/html/ent/932/ent.129932.asp


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

haha didnt he say a couple weeks ago he wanted to stay there and win a championship first?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AWESOME!!! I hope you are right!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

is this the first NBA player from Greece??


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Hope this is true because we could use the depth and it would be something if he turns into one of the better international players in the NBA.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I dont see how this means Sura isnt coming back.. remember JVG said it was very important to have 3 good point gaurds.. well if we didnt take sura that means we only have 2.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> I dont see how this means Sura isnt coming back.. remember JVG said it was very important to have 3 good point gaurds.. well if we didnt take sura that means we only have 2.


He just seems as the same kind of player as Sura. And I read somewhere in Clutchfans that Houston had offered a contract to JLIII.








Or maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm getting happy now...

lol


----------



## ClutchCity (May 31, 2006)

if this is true, i hope CD was right about all the nice things he said about VSPAN. Talked how he was the best player on the best team over there and said he would be ready to contribute in the rotation this year. 

JL3 and The Rockets are also close to terms.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> is this the first NBA player from Greece??


no, theres also jake tsakalidis from the grizzlies

this either means sura isnt coming back or if he is we wont be signing any guards from our summer team such as JLIII or pat carroll this would give us a great back-court rotation with rafer, bob, V-Span, luther, kirk and t-mac can be added in aswell oh and battier


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope this is true. :gopray:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

First off, how tall is this guy? And is he more suited to play the point or the 2? If he plays the point, then Sura might not be coming back...(Rafer, JLIII, VS), unless Sura plays SG...


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XT7uOvKGvR8&search=Spanoulis

im sure everyone's seen this clip before, his herky-jerky style reminds me of ginobili, who knows if he can bring it at the NBA level. Apparently he doesn't shoot well from outside.

he's 1.92 metres tall, i think that's around 6'3 or 6'4


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ginobili is exactly the player I was going to say he reminds me of. Throws himself around the paint, and doesnt seem afraid of contact, something the rockets need. Obviously he is shorter than Ginobili, but if he can become half the player that Manu is, we have our energy punch of the bench.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I would rather start him than Kirk...


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

AZNoob said:
 

> I would rather start him than Kirk...



we don't know how he'll go at nba level tho


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> we don't know how he'll go at nba level tho


True...this is why I REALLLLYYYYY wish he played in the LVSL with us...those 5 games could have been great practice with future Rockets players, and we could have seen him play on a lesser NBA level...


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Spanoulis will be a good addition. Just hopes he turns out better than they guy in Indiana


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Rafer Alston | Vassili Spanoulis | JLIII
(empty) | Bobby Sura | Luther Head
Tracy McGrady | Kirk Snyder | Steve Novak
Shane Battier | Juwan Howard | Chuck Hayes
Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo | (empty)

3 mill of MLE for Elson
4.2 mill TE for Sarunas Jaske


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Hey look what I found.
> Translation needed.
> http://www.sport24.gr/html/ent/932/ent.129932.asp



Here's the translation:

http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/trurl_pagecontent?lp=el_en&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sport24.gr%2Fhtml%2Fent%2F932%2Fent.129932.asp 


You can use Altavista's Babelfish to translate web pages. :biggrin:

But this translation is pretty lame


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.houstonchronicle.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4057635.html
Just more source to prove we reached an agreement with V-Span

Note: now we need to really learn how to spell his name.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> http://www.houstonchronicle.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4057635.html
> Just more source to prove we reached an agreement with V-Span
> 
> Note: now we need to really learn how to spell his name.


Nah we just keep spelling it V-Span :biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

It's not that difficult, like the one from Indiana.

Jasikevicius. :uhoh:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

cornholio said:


> It's not that difficult, like the one from Indiana.
> 
> Jasikevicius. :uhoh:


or arvydas macijauskas


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

so is he the best player in Greece currently or what?


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Yay!!! Its official...

Link

We have our backcourt set now. Just the frontcourt to solidify. A combo PF/C would be nice.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think our guard positions are set. The only thing we need now is JVG's limited brain cells.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

reno2000 said:


> Yay!!! Its official...
> 
> Link
> 
> We have our backcourt set now. Just the frontcourt to solidify. A combo PF/C would be nice.


3 yr agreement, woohoo! :banana:

Can't wait to see him on the court


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

hm 15.5ppg and 3.1apg don't sound very encouraging...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> hm 15.5ppg and 3.1apg don't sound very encouraging...


in euroleague 3 assists could translate to about 6 or 7 in the nba game because there rules are different, its something like one dribble and thats all it is before no assist is called and 15.5 points on a championship team in the 2nd best league in the world is nothing to be overlooked, hes a great pick-up and gives us that much needed depth and pace we really need


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

what were Manu's non-NBA career stats like? I want to compare...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

3 years adn 6 million. Does that mean we still have around 2 million worth of the MLE + the trade exception? If so i want to make a go at Reggie Evans and then were set for the year.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> what were Manu's non-NBA career stats like? I want to compare...


Here, go down to to Career Stats section, you will find his non-NBA stats.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Chron.com said:


> "What we have to remember is that this kid is a second-round draft pick, and he should be viewed that way," Van Gundy said. "If Mike James hadn't gone to Minnesota, this door wouldn't be open to him. But now it is, and it's up to him to walk through the door."
> 
> Spanoulis would be the first Greek to make an NBA roster.


I think this is the most interesting part of this article from the Chron... VG doesn't have much faith in the kid... already dissing him cause he was a second round pick. Wassup with that??

and good for him being the first Greek!!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Mike James was undrafted, so what now JVG? Big Ben was underdrafted, he is an All-Star now. V-Span is a lot better now than 2 years ago.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Mike James was underdrafted, so what now JVG? Big Ben was underdrafted, he is an All-Star now. V-Span is a lot better now than 2 years ago.


You mean undrafted?? :biggrin:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> I think this is the most interesting part of this article from the Chron... VG doesn't have much faith in the kid... already dissing him cause he was a second round pick. Wassup with that??
> 
> and good for him being the first Greek!!!


I dont think he's dissing, I think hes just downplaying hype.

We know what happened when TMac and Co talked like they were ready to win a CShip


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, and coaches always like to keep the hype low when they head into a season in order to keep expectations from becoming a challenge to reach.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> Yeah, and coaches always like to keep the hype low when they head into a season in order to keep expectations from becoming a challenge to reach.



I guess... but isn't the expectation always the same.. get to the dance, win a championship? 

JVG just seems like a negative media guy, most of the time, he did have a few good things to say at points last year.

I just hope that Vspan can adjust quickly to being in the US... I would imagine that the bball hype here is worlds different from the European League.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> I would rather start him than Kirk...


Why?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> so is he the best player in Greece currently or what?


I think I heard he's the best player in Europe period. :biggrin:


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> I think I heard he's the best player in Europe period. :biggrin:





Best player in Europe.... Wasnt that the same thing said of Sarunas Jasikevicius?
He didnt have the rookie season many had expected him to have.

I say we start kirk and bring V-Span off the bench.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The problem with Jasikevicius was that the Pacers tried to use him as a SG, when he really is a PG.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I just hope he can bring some scoring to our bench.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

crazyfan said:


> Best player in Europe.... Wasnt that the same thing said of Sarunas Jasikevicius?
> He didnt have the rookie season many had expected him to have.


Maybe he didn't reach the unrealistic expectations that some placed upon him, but Jasikevicius was pretty solid for Indy last year. Anybody with a right mind wouldn't expect an international player to step in and be a star right away, so when a guy comes in and gives you seven points, three assists, and shoots 91 percent from the stripe, then you've got a player worth something. 

If Spanoulis can be as productive during his rookie season as Jasikevicius was last year then he'll be doing good things for Houston.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

jworth said:


> Maybe he didn't reach the unrealistic expectations that some placed upon him, but Jasikevicius was pretty solid for Indy last year. Anybody with a right mind wouldn't expect an international player to step in and be a star right away, so when a guy comes in and gives you seven points, three assists, and shoots 91 percent from the stripe, then you've got a player worth something.
> 
> If Spanoulis can be as productive during his rookie season as Jasikevicius was last year then he'll be doing good things for Houston.


Jaske played for Maryland in College so I wouldnt really say hes totally an international player. 

Rumor is that Jaske and Jeff Foster are being made available.

We can throw them Juwan Howard and the TE to make a deal happen. We also have about 3.5 of the MLE still remaining to pick up a utility defender on the wing.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Jeff Foster would be a nice pick-up for us.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

darkballa said:


> Jeff Foster would be a nice pick-up for us.





Too highly paid. Wouldnt be much of a difference from Howard.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> Too highly paid. Wouldnt be much of a difference from Howard.


watch games. I don't want to insult you so I stop just about now.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I would love to have Foster as a backup to Yao.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> watch games. I don't want to insult you so I stop just about now.




Its alright you can do so. I'm wrong,you dont really get the same player i agree.
Jeff Foster is a supernatural rebounder and Howard's offense is much better.


However i still feel Foster is too highly paid for what he does.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> However i still feel Foster is too highly paid for what he does.


And Howard isn't ??


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

houst-mac said:


> And Howard isn't ??


come on guys were on the same team, with that said BRING ON FROSTER


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> come on guys were on the same team, with that said BRING ON FROSTER


Yes. I like Foster more than Howard


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

houst-mac said:


> And Howard isn't ??




erm isnt that why i said you wont get much of a difference from howard?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Howard's strengths... a jumper?
Foster's strengths.. defence and rebounding, at 6'11+.


Anyway, Spanoulis isn't the first greek player, Jake Tsakalidis of Memphis is.

And you can't package TE's with players methinks (xept future picks).


igh, Battier at PF still makes me shudder.


----------

